# Help a novice improve (part 2)



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Further from my last video here is my new attempt at improving my technique that I was hoping you guys could critique

Changes noted from last video are as follows

Added a Mecoffee PID to stabilise temp

Added a OE dosing funnel to dose straight to porterfilter.

Stopped knocking after grind.

Added a WDT whisk (diamond grabbing tool)

Coffee is hasbean white dwarf

I have gone with a 18g dose with a 38g output over 35 seconds.

I feel I'm getting a much smoother taste now but a slight bitter aftertaste. Not sure if that is an effect I should get from this bean. But I'm starting to pull a more consistent shot and not such different tastes each time.

One thing I have noticed is the shot is much cooler than when I used to 'temp surf' before PID.

Here is the vid


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

One possible explanation for bitterness is over extraction. Try opening the grind a tad and see if that makes a difference. Also, try cutting the shot to return slightly less than 38g out of 18g. Try these two tweaks separately first and then, if necessary, try both together.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I agree with overextraction, try the same grind and cut the shot at 30 grams, see what you get. What temperature is your PID set at?

I see an improved workflow









My suggestion: try deep and thorough stirring, after stirring and removal of the dosing cylinder, try just light side tap against your palm to level the grinds and tamp, without nutation.


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Just pulled 30g from 18 in 33 seconds.

All I can say is AWESOME!!

No bitter aftertaste coffee felt smooth to taste and even a stronger hint of dark chocolate coming through.

PID is set for 101c


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bingo


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice









I'd suggest to play with the temperature a bit. For medium roast, try 104-105 degrees (this gave around 92 deg. at the group measured with Silvia I had). This might bring out more essential oils in the beginning of the extraction. Did you have a chance to measure the brew pressure at any point?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Personally I'd leave the temp if you're happy along with the pressure. Enjoy making tasty coffee and managing the variables you are currently using.


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Stanic said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do I measure the brew pressure?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You need a specially adapted portafilter fitted with a manometer.

There's one for Gaggia Classics that is passed round forum members but don't think it fits a Silvia.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at  *this*


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I measured it with a manometer/thermometer portafilter, however the flow volume metering method in the link posted above should suffice - I used it before getting the measuring portafilter and it was relatively accurate. It was easier to do with help from a buddy to measure the time.


----------

